# 1.8T Golf engine



## joN_Mega (Dec 4, 2006)

Im a bit of a novice when it comes to cleaning the engine bay of my car, Ive had a few disasters in the past with failed components in my last car after an attempt (106GTi) 
I have no engine cover on so the coilpacks are exposed, would a plastic bag and elastic band round each be enough? Or what about removing the coilpacks and blocking the holes up?
What else? the MAf plug? I really do normaly stay away from engine cleaning but after being shiny new when I bought it, full of laquer stuff its looking a bit dirty. pics of what and how to cover on a 1.8T would be handy. 
I have some AG engine and machine degreaser in the shed, what all this about tin foil?
Please help, I want a mint bay!
joN


----------



## joN_Mega (Dec 4, 2006)

Well after 86 views of my post and no replies, i decided to have a bash anyway. 
I just used the huge steamer at work on about 50 degs. I put masking tape over the coilpack plugs, and masking taped a couple of bits of plastic to the MAF plug and a sensor i could see.
Then doused it in TFR and let it soak a little, started the engine and jetwashed off, not aiming at anything electrical. 
I then left it running for about 20mins to dry. After I drove it home, (10mins) I dryed off whatever was still wet and applied Chemical Guys Bumper gel to the black plastic bits and Megs Endurance tyre gel to the rubber pipes and anything else black. thought it come up quite nice after a quick 10minute detail, it was in a bit of a state before, Im quite pleased










joN


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Let me be the first to respond - nice job :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks good :thumb:

One of the tips I've heard is Cling film over the sensitive bits, never tried it myself though.

John


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

joN_Mega said:


> .
> Then doused it in TFR and let it soak a little,
> 
> joN


What is TFR????


----------



## t-totaled (Dec 29, 2007)

traffic film remover


----------

